# So apparently it fell apart at EO ...



## Mrs. Bubble (May 26, 2013)

So I tried making liquid soap for the 1st time. Which I did not enjoy half as much as bar soap I will admit. First off I think my crockpot was too hot and burned the paste but thats neither here nor there. I was surprised by crystal clear soap but I wanted to add smell. I added 1 oz of Basil EO from Essential Depot at the end of the process like while bottling it. Obviously I did something wrong. Here is the before and after. Help!


----------



## VanessaP (May 26, 2013)

How much EO to how much diluted soap? That is a LARGE amount of EO. I generally fragrance my liquid soap at like, 2% of the measured weight.

Also, how long after mixing in the EO did you take the picture? Lots of FOs and EOs will cloud the soap when first added but once its had time to settle down, it clears right back up.

Edit: Meant to say that is a large amount of EO, not soap LOL


----------



## FGOriold (May 27, 2013)

I also keep my fragrances and essentials oils at 2% or below of the diluted soap weight.  Yes, some can cloud soap and you should test on a very small batch first before adding the fragrance/essential oil to a large quantity of soap.  You should also be adding these while the soap is hot and not at room temperature.  Fragrances and EO's can also thicken or thin out your soap too.  Testing and recording the results is a good idea for future uses.   Since many will cloud at first then clear up again, I would let this sit and see what happens.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 27, 2013)

It was hot and not at room temp. I dont really mind the cloudy just wondered if I had done somthing really wrong. I only added it to one of the 3 bottles. So I will sit and see what happens. Too much sitting and waiting with these soap products haha. Maybe I will warm up one of the other bottles and shoot for 2% with another EO. I am not loving the Basil smell.


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2013)

Some essential and fragrance oils do cause cloudiness.  You might check online for ones that do not cloud.


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 27, 2013)

Yeah I had this problem with my liquid soaps.  Some just cloud for awhile.  I had some luck with lavender, peppermint, and lemongrass not clouding.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 27, 2013)

Mmmmm maybe I will try lemongrass. It is my favorite so I use it alot ... I was trying to branch out lol. But I am happy to say that it is actually clearing up from the bottom up! I am so happy. Happy happy happy!

Patience is not my strongest virtue


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2013)

Yup, just let it sit and it should clear back up...


----------



## bodhi (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hijack, but the OP might be interested too.  In a situation like this where you have a clear soap to begin with and then it clouds with the eo (or maybe even with neutralizing), is there any way to prevent it from clearing again?  Wondering because ive had a few that cleared half way or less and then stopped.  Clear or cloudy would be fine for me but 1/2 and 1/2 is not.

Added:  





Mrs. Bubble said:


> I am not loving the Basil smell.



Did you ad 1 oz eo to just one bottle of soap?  How many oz bottles are they?  You could try scenting your other soaps with that one.  Try adding 1/2 or 1 oz of the scented soap to another bottle at a time.  You might find that you like it after all.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 28, 2013)

Oh no bodhi just popped my bubble!! Lol. I agree though, I wouldn't really mind one way or the other but halfway is no good. On a small update - I took the second jar, *accurately* weighed it, warmed it back up on the stove and correctly added 0.4 ounces (2%) to that jar of Lemon Verbena FO from BB and it turned sort of hazy but nothing like the 1st one. I love this FO but hate that it probably has phthalates in it. I like more natural EO. But the basil EO is a little overwhelming plus I put twice as much as I should. Lol. It is a learning process right?!?


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2013)

There is a product called EZ Pearl which I buy from Voyageur Soap.  It does a fantastic job.  I prefer LS to be milky looking, it just seems more luxurious somehow...


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> Oh no bodhi just popped my bubble!! Lol. I agree though, I wouldn't really mind one way or the other but halfway is no good. On a small update - I took the second jar, *accurately* weighed it, warmed it back up on the stove and correctly added 0.4 ounces (2%) to that jar of Lemon Verbena FO from BB and it turned sort of hazy but nothing like the 1st one. I love this FO but hate that it probably has phthalates in it. I like more natural EO. But the basil EO is a little overwhelming plus I put twice as much as I should. Lol. It is a learning process right?!?



Does BB not say if there FO's are phthalate free?


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 29, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> Oh no bodhi just popped my bubble!! Lol. I agree though, I wouldn't really mind one way or the other but halfway is no good. On a small update - I took the second jar, *accurately* weighed it, warmed it back up on the stove and correctly added 0.4 ounces (2%) to that jar of Lemon Verbena FO from BB and it turned sort of hazy but nothing like the 1st one. I love this FO but hate that it probably has phthalates in it. I like more natural EO. But the basil EO is a little overwhelming plus I put twice as much as I should. Lol. It is a learning process right?!?




The soapqueen  blog has commented that you can email customer service for Brambleberry's list of phthalate free fragrance oils.   I love the smell of lemongrass too!


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 29, 2013)

Oh that list would be wonderful! I just *assumed* ( now you know what that means) that if it were phthalate free that they would advertise that fact everywhere. I usually really try to avoid synthetic fragrances but I LOATHE lavender, tea tree  and patchouli so I am severely limited in EO that are affordable. Plus this soap is just for my family so it doesnt have to be pretty or smell a certain way. I would rather it didnt look like milk or smell like burnt soap. Haha. Now off to get that list...


----------



## bodhi (May 29, 2013)

Lindy said:


> There is a product called EZ Pearl which I buy from Voyageur Soap.  It does a fantastic job.  I prefer LS to be milky looking, it just seems more luxurious somehow...



I dont like the looks of that but it seems to be made partially from stearic, so i wonder if plain stearic might work?  I might give that a try, thank you.


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2013)

Oh Stearic might work really well... It will also increase lather but reduce conditioning properties...


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jun 2, 2013)

bodhi said:


> Did you ad 1 oz eo to just one bottle of soap?  How many oz bottles are they?  You could try scenting your other soaps with that one.  Try adding 1/2 or 1 oz of the scented soap to another bottle at a time.  You might find that you like it after all.



Yes I did! Yikes and it is gagging me  That is a great idea - I will do that. I need to cook it a little to thicken it up some so I may pour this one and one I havent scented together.  I think I may be giving away a bottle of basil soon. On the other hand - the lemon verbena one I calculated correctly is almost clear and smells like heaven.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jun 2, 2013)

I got the list from BB and was shocked that so many FO are phthalate free!  Woo hoo.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2013)

Before you give up on your basil try mixing in some lemon or lime. I love lime & basil. If you still don't like it and you have a large enough amount of basil I would buy it from you. Actually any nice strong citrus will work well with the basil, just go lighter with the basil


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 3, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> So I tried making liquid soap for the 1st time. Which I did not enjoy half as much as bar soap I will admit. First off I think my crockpot was too hot and burned the paste but thats neither here nor there. I was surprised by crystal clear soap but I wanted to add smell. I added 1 oz of Basil EO from Essential Depot at the end of the process like while bottling it. Obviously I did something wrong. Here is the before and after. Help!



Mrs Bubble, by no means am I an expert on doing all things with a computer. But try rotating your pictures in whichever method you have your pictures in.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks - they were just uploaded from my phone. I am no expert either ,clearly, but if you try holding your head slightly to the left - you can see them. j/k. I thought it wouldn't be too hard to figure out that I clearly did something wrong with my soap from a side ways picture. I will try to do better next time....


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jun 4, 2013)

And they are "right side" up in my phone, so unless you can tell me how to fix it then I guess we are all tilting our heads sideways


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> Thanks - they were just uploaded from my phone. I am no expert either ,clearly, but if you try holding your head slightly to the left - you can see them. j/k. I thought it wouldn't be too hard to figure out that I clearly did something wrong with my soap from a side ways picture. I will try to do better next time....




Up until last year I didn't know how to rotate my pictures either. My son the geek showed me how to do it in paint.


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> And they are "right side" up in my phone, so unless you can tell me how to fix it then I guess we are all tilting our heads sideways


....Sorry you're on your own there!


----------

